# Bow press recommendation



## Mathews601 (6 mo ago)

Trying to set up a room in my house to work on my bows and was wondering what bow press everyone recommend, don’t care about portability or size but rather ability to press multiple bows and easy set up and use. Thanks


----------



## iuodcoats (Jan 18, 2015)

Last Chance EZ Green. 









EZ Green Press Last Chance Archery


Last Chance EZ GREEN Compound Bow Press. DIY Archery Bow Press designed with the individual consumer in mind, the EZ Green bow press is built and designed for pressing most compound bows on the market today. This press is perfect for both home and shop use and it’s very easy to use. Each LCA...




www.podiumarcher.com


----------



## kenaiking (Dec 21, 2004)

+2 for the EZ Green. Great press!


----------



## hike44357 (Jul 16, 2016)

EZ Green for me also.


----------



## Mossy-Back (Feb 9, 2020)

EZ Green here also


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

I also have the LCA, but the EZ Press ( brown one).


----------



## countryboy96 (Jul 24, 2010)

I have the lca ez green. It's a very legit press and I got it thinking yeah ill use it here and there but I have ended up using it way more than I ever could have suspected. It is to the point it is like Kleenex is facial tissues but it is so dominant of a brand that you say Kleenex instead of tissue and nobody bats an eye.

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## redrocket288 (11 mo ago)

Ditto…LCA EZ Green for me.


----------



## Howitzer7 (Jan 8, 2021)

EZ Green is nice of course - but as a newer archery member - the Bowmaster G2 press has been perfectly fine for me. I have changed strings, tied in peeps / knocks / nose buttons / etc and it has done the job for me just fine.

One day I'd like to upgrade. Just gotta convince the Mrs.


----------



## midwestern (Jul 15, 2007)

Ditto on EZ Green


----------



## Jbxl20 (Feb 7, 2021)

I have an ez green press as well set up in my garage. Works great


----------



## sarcazmo (Feb 6, 2013)

I ordered a Howard bow press.

more expensive than necessary for sure, but it seems quite over built and robust. I like the draw board is built in as well, although I agree they can be built cheaper.

I also like how easy it is to move around with the knuckle union and ability to set up third axis adjustments.
Im just getting into tuning my own bow, and hopefully I won’t have to every buy another one.

should be here in a couple weeks.


----------



## bungarts (Dec 15, 2021)

Does the ex green press work with beyond parallel limbs like on the mathew monster?


----------



## PLK (Feb 17, 2015)

sarcazmo said:


> I ordered a Howard bow press.
> 
> more expensive than necessary for sure, but it seems quite over built and robust. I like the draw board is built in as well, although I agree they can be built cheaper.
> 
> ...


I have a Total Press also and I have my own mounted on the corner of my work bench therefore I can tilt it upright and rotate it out of the way. It takes up very little room on my work bench when not in use.


----------



## PLK (Feb 17, 2015)

PLK said:


> I have a Total Press also and I have my own mounted on the corner of my work bench therefore I can tilt it upright and rotate it out of the way. It takes up very little room on my work bench when not in use.


----------



## morepractice (Nov 28, 2019)

Another nomination for the Ez Green Press. Solid, well built press. I own one and it is worth the money.


----------



## Mizzo81 (3 mo ago)

I also got the Howard’s bow press work station from total vise. I also got the axis knuckle union and that makes life comfortable as u can manipulate the bow any way u want. Their vise is amazing as well and I plan on buying the quick hitch too. The fact it works on crossbows too and I have three of those one needing immediate attention. I have three bows but my kids each have a bow or two and my wife has one. Shop fees got too steep for a family. This thing will pay for itself within a year.


----------



## Mj333 (Sep 24, 2021)

Ez green


----------



## [email protected] (2 mo ago)

Picked up the LCA EZ Green press as well for convenience. Not absolutely needed, but I found myself tinkering quite a bit once I started upgrading accessories.

Still have, and initially used the bowmedic portable one. It just took me too long to turn down the limb bolts, setup and press the bow... plus the nerves involved in ensuring everything is secure.


----------



## 12-ringbowstrin (Nov 3, 2016)

Spike press is the way to go if money is not an issue. Archery Tooling Corporation, George makes a great press high attention to detail


----------



## Trav30x (Feb 7, 2018)

Ez green also. Can't beat it for the price


----------



## Mdfowlman2 (May 19, 2021)

Ez green is the way to go.


----------



## Green/OH (Jul 16, 2020)

Ez green for me as well.


----------



## MKC (Jan 2, 2020)

I went with the pack-&-go. So it can be put away when not in use. Functional the pack-&-go and ez-green are exactly the same. 
If there is one downside with the pack-&-go it the play in the upper bar because the keeper pins are approximately 1/16" away.

But I solved this with a scrap piece of 1/2 pex pipe. The wall diameter was perfect to fill the gap.


----------

